# Working 80 hours a week is not that bad tbh



## Oberyn (Oct 8, 2022)

stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 8, 2022)

I will never work a single hour in my life


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 8, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> I will never work a single hour in my life


working is fun. i like the competition


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Oct 8, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> working is fun. i like the competition


What do you work as? NO PAIN NO GAIN


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 8, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> What do you work as? NO PAIN NO GAIN


entry level construction manager + some side shit


----------



## zharupodrugu (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


no you not. Taking showers, skincare, work outs etc. Im not even mention washing dishes, feeding cat, cleaning at home, laundry, taking care of your car and many other necessary shit u should do. Its all take time. Im not even talking about time that u need to learn something new for work and bitches if u have one ofc. 
I've worked 60 hours a week nothing funny about it. U just sleep, eat and work like a livestock while your miserable life passing by.


----------



## metagross (Oct 9, 2022)

You pay taxes when working. Those taxes then get used to support single mothers and women in general for the sole reason to let them enjoy getting railed by Chad non-stop, instead of looking for a good husband with a great personality. 
I hate working for this. And I do as little as possible.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

metagross said:


> You pay taxes when working. Those taxes then get used to support single mothers and women in general for the sole reason to let them enjoy getting railed by Chad non-stop, instead of looking for a good husband with a great personality.
> I hate working for this. And I do as little as possible.


spend your money on looksmax


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> no you not. Taking showers, skincare, work outs etc. Im not even mention washing dishes, feeding cat, cleaning at home, laundry, taking care of your car and many other necessary shit u should do. Its all take time. Im not even talking about time that u need to learn something new for work and bitches if u have one ofc.
> I've worked 60 hours a week nothing funny about it. U just sleep, eat and work like a livestock while your miserable life passing by.


Work out 4 times a week 4 hours, jfl if you cook food or if you don't use plastic plates/utensils. jfl @ having a cat, cleaning your home once a week legit 2 hours,skin care 1.5 hours a week, taking care of your car 30 minutes a week. so a total of 8 hours a week jfl. I am working 80 hours and going to school you guys are just lazy fucks.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Work out 4 times a week 4 hours, jfl if you cook food or if you don't use plastic plates/utensils. jfl @ having a cat, cleaning your home once a week legit 2 hours,skin care 1.5 hours a week, taking care of your car 30 minutes a week. so a total of 8 hours a week jfl. I am working 80 hours and going to school you guys are just lazy fucks.


Based.


----------



## zharupodrugu (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Work out 4 times a week 4 hours, jfl if you cook food or if you don't use plastic plates/utensils. jfl @ having a cat, cleaning your home once a week legit 2 hours,skin care 1.5 hours a week, taking care of your car 30 minutes a week. so a total of 8 hours a week jfl. I am working 80 hours and going to school you guys are just lazy fucks.


Talking to bitches and rotting here takes time too you know? 
I dont think u truly working 80 hours a week. u probably work for about 2 hours and just do useless shit for the rest of the day


----------



## Homunculus (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Work out 4 times a week 4 hours, jfl if you cook food or if you don't use plastic plates/utensils. jfl @ having a cat, cleaning your home once a week legit 2 hours,skin care 1.5 hours a week, taking care of your car 30 minutes a week. so a total of 8 hours a week jfl. I am working 80 hours and going to school you guys are just lazy fucks.


I'm lazy but still working out for an hour or working for 8 hours literally fucks up your body and the time spent healing is what's worst about it.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> Talking to bitches and rotting here takes time too you know?
> I dont think u truly working 80 hours a week. u probably work for about 2 hours and just do useless shit for the rest of the day


? yeah that's what im getting paid for you're right doing useless shit .


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> Talking to bitches and rotting here takes time too you know?
> I dont think u truly working 80 hours a week. u probably work for about 2 hours and just do useless shit for the rest of the day


you can use your Friday-Saturday nights and the whole Sunday for these purposes.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 9, 2022)

80 hours a week is obscene- I would rope if I had to work that long


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> 80 hours a week is obscene- I would rope if I had to work that long


When i was in turkey i did an internship over there. My schedule was like 8 to 8 minimum, a day off every 2 weeks. and i got paid $300 a month lmao. it's not too bad. now I'm making decent money for a student and after i graduate I'll make $115k in my first year according to my calculations


----------



## zharupodrugu (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> you can use your Friday-Saturday nights and the whole Sunday for these purposes.


so u saying u work 80 hours a week but yet work 5 days a week? Thats 16 hours a day. 


Oberyn said:


> ? yeah that's what im getting paid for you're right doing useless shit .


I used to wageslave. Now people wageslave for me. But when i move to Canada i will start wagecucking again


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 9, 2022)

OP still watches Gary Vee


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


I agree, 80 hours a week is very doable, anything over that is hard to maintain unless you have what I call time saving systems - such as robot cleaner, dishwasher schedule, apartment optimized cleaning plan, stock of your basic supplies so that you don't have to spend time on buying stuff constantly (also cheaper if you stock up while there's sales), mealprepping, ai-calender and so forth. Then it's possible to push past 90-95 hours a week, after that it's hard to maintain training, and socializing more than once every week or two, sleeping properly and so forth


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> OP still watches Gary Vee


don't even know who he is. 


Niko69 said:


> I agree, 80 hours a week is very doable, anything over that is hard to maintain unless you have what I call time saving systems - such as robot cleaner, dishwasher schedule, apartment optimized cleaning plan, stock of your basic supplies so that you don't have to spend time on buying stuff constantly (also cheaper if you stock up while there's sales), mealprepping, ai-calender and so forth. Then it's possible to push past 90-95 hours a week, after that it's hard to maintain training, and socializing more than once every week or two, sleeping properly and so forth


agree if I plan better I can push it a bit further. the robot cleaner is a good idea I'll get one. I need to start mealprepping so I can save more money and time. what is AI-calender?


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> so u saying u work 80 hours a week but yet work 5 days a week? Thats 16 hours a day.
> 
> I used to wageslave. Now people wageslave for me. But when i move to Canada i will start wagecucking again


no, i work 6 or 7 days. but the weekends are flexible so if I go out on Friday or Saturday I start working late instead of rotting at home all day. basically i work 12-14 hours monday-to thursdays. weekends 6-8. 

I am not saying you should have this life style forever but it's doable for 4-5 years.


----------



## roflcoper (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


Wagies spend 50% of their week slaving away at a job they probably hate. Just lol at this clown world.


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 9, 2022)

What kinda education do you have. Obviously its good if you like your job but alot dont


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Wagies spend 50% of their week slaving away at a job they probably hate. Just lol at this clown world.


I am probably richer than your whole ancestry combined dog. I can live without working a single hour, that's what I did for 4 years my family sent me $100k-120k a year. Now i love what I'm doing and i wanna get better so when i take over our company i can mog all subhuamns. my family is loaded back in turkey lol.


----------



## Arborist (Oct 9, 2022)

if you work more than 30 hours you hate yourself.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> What kinda education do you have. Obviously its good if you like your job but alot dont


civil engineering/construction


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> civil engineering/construction


I thought so. The engineering guys i have met all like working so you very different to the normal population


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Work out 4 times a week 4 hours, jfl if you cook food or if you don't use plastic plates/utensils. jfl @ having a cat, cleaning your home once a week legit 2 hours,skin care 1.5 hours a week, taking care of your car 30 minutes a week. so a total of 8 hours a week jfl. I am working 80 hours and going to school you guys are just lazy fucks.


Yet you somehow have the time to reply to DMs on here around the clock within 2 minutes


----------



## metagross (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> spend your money on looksmax


I would. If there was an option to pay my taxes to looksmax instead to help people here afford surgeries (through a socialized community) I would do it. It would be 100% better than sending my money to the government.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Oct 9, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> don't even know who he is.
> 
> agree if I plan better I can push it a bit further. the robot cleaner is a good idea I'll get one. I need to start mealprepping so I can save more money and time. what is AI-calender?


I use motion which is an AI-calender, it automatically timeboxes all your tasks and you can decide if it has a hard deadline, soft deadline and so forth, and it automatically fills in the gaps in your schedule and if you miss the soft deadlines it rearranges your schedule automatically and puts the missed stuff as a priority the next available slot you have. So you just put in your tasks you have to do and it will make an optimal time schedule for you automatically so you don't have to spend your time on it. Also great for meeting, u can send out a link to my employees and they can book a meeting with me when I don't have important stuff to do and automatically register it for me.

On a side note - you can also send the links to some of your FWB and they can book a time when they feel like hooking up 










Motion | Manage calendars, meetings, projects & tasks in one app


Automatically prioritize tasks, schedule meetings, and resolve calendar conflicts. Used by over 10k CEOs and professionals to improve focus, get more done, and streamline workday.




www.usemotion.com


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 9, 2022)

We should normalize working 10 hours 4 days a week. Free days >>> Time after work


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 9, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> I will never work a single hour in my life


@_MVP_


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 9, 2022)

I feel like those who say they work 80 hours a week probably mean they’re at their desk for 80 hours a week - pretty sure it’s not possible to actually concentrate and be productive for 14 hours a day


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Oct 9, 2022)

If not grinding in a high paying job for an early pension this is restarted and wasting youth.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 9, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I feel like those who say they work 80 hours a week probably mean they’re at their desk for 80 hours a week - pretty sure it’s not possible to actually concentrate and be productive for 14 hours a day


my first job is project management so you are emailing doing some paperwork/software work, meeting with clients/engineers etc. the other one is estimating so basically you need to concentrate all the time otherwise you can't win the bids.


----------



## edodalic29 (Oct 9, 2022)

Just spend your whole life slaving away as time slowly passes by , next thing u know your 30+ and by then its already over . God fuck this society and this world . We will never truly be free


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Oct 9, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I feel like those who say they work 80 hours a week probably mean they’re at their desk for 80 hours a week - pretty sure it’s not possible to actually concentrate and be productive for 14 hours a day


Most people don't do more than 4 hours of actual "work" per day in a 40 hour week


----------



## Crusile (Oct 9, 2022)

Typical retarded zoomer who thinks working a lot is "cool". keep working for us, little boy


----------



## Guerrilla (Oct 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Typical retarded zoomer who thinks working a lot is "cool". keep working for us, little boy


and instead of that do what?


----------



## lasthope (Oct 10, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I use motion which is an AI-calender, it automatically timeboxes all your tasks and you can decide if it has a hard deadline, soft deadline and so forth, and it automatically fills in the gaps in your schedule and if you miss the soft deadlines it rearranges your schedule automatically and puts the missed stuff as a priority the next available slot you have. So you just put in your tasks you have to do and it will make an optimal time schedule for you automatically so you don't have to spend your time on it. Also great for meeting, u can send out a link to my employees and they can book a meeting with me when I don't have important stuff to do and automatically register it for me.
> 
> On a side note - you can also send the links to some of your FWB and they can book a time when they feel like hooking up
> 
> ...


What do you think of reclaim? Apparently it’s looks like a more affordable option than motion


----------



## Pikabro (Oct 10, 2022)

I’m too subhuman to work on anything for more than 30 minutes (this my peak anomaly concentrationmaxxed state and also includes 1 minute breaks every 4 mins). Attention span cels where you at?


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 10, 2022)

metagross said:


> You pay taxes when working. Those taxes then get used to support single mothers and women in general for the sole reason to let them enjoy getting railed by Chad non-stop, instead of looking for a good husband with a great personality.
> I hate working for this. And I do as little as possible.


It's really easy to avoid tax.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 10, 2022)

I think the most I've worked was a 60-hour week, and I didn't feel any motivation to do anything outside of work.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> I’m too subhuman to work on anything for more than 30 minutes (this my peak anomaly concentrationmaxxed state and also includes 1 minute breaks every 4 mins). Attention span cels where you at?


Who?


----------



## Pikabro (Oct 10, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Who?


What do you mean who? I was calling out to attentionspancels low IQ fren


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> What do you mean who? I was calling out to attentionspancels low IQ fren


Who cares nigga?


----------



## Pikabro (Oct 10, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Who cares nigga?


Noone ever cares


----------



## AngryShane (Oct 10, 2022)

metagross said:


> a good husband with a great personality.


Women don't care about a man's personality...


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

AngryShane said:


> Women don't care about a man's personality...


Not true my girlfriend says she is with me because of my personality.


----------



## metagross (Oct 10, 2022)

AngryShane said:


> Women don't care about a man's personality...


They would have to in a traditional society or die off. But we live in dystopian times where women only care about looks and get protected by the state.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.




Are you insane ? that's most of your life gone towards work that ages you like shit and it slowly kills you literally.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.




Also I would do longer hour jobs but I have a mental condition known as dyspraxia so my motor functions are fucked in other words I have alignment issues if it wasn't for this I would have ascended eons ago it's very hard to find a job with this condition hence why I hate society massively


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


Free time doesn't count if it falls on a day where I have to work. And I can't enjoy a whole day off if I gotta work the next day, or had to work the day before.


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


Sleeping doesn't count as free time. And to me "tons" doesn't mean anywhere near less than half. I must have more than half of my waking hours not dedicated to work.


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> working is fun. i like the competition


I only work for money and I only compete with myself. I couldn't care less about feeling important from working for someone else, or doing a better job than a co-worker when we'll both get paid the same.


----------



## llama (Oct 10, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


I worked 80 hours a week for about 3 years on end - bought a house and a rental property, started a good investment fund, got very far ahead financially and career wise. Also burned up 3 years of my twenties I will never get back.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 11, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> stop whining about working 40 hours jfl, even 80 hours is nothing you have still tons of free time.


Depends what you mean man. If you mean 80 hours in Amazon or retail you would kill yourself. But 80 hours in some office jobs isn't even bad. Your probably only seriously working 40% of the time.


----------



## Oberyn (Oct 12, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Depends what you mean man. If you mean 80 hours in Amazon or retail you would kill yourself. But 80 hours in some office jobs isn't even bad. Your probably only seriously working 40% of the time.


you are right. I am talking about office jobs.


----------

